# NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire...?



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi folks,

I am speaking to you cause nobody else wants to listen to me… I mean Surefire Company. I have a problems with my flashlights of Surefire … I have got U2 and its button is peeled off (the rubber of tailcap is leaky)… the rubber was in this bad condition from the moment of my purchase and I didn’t see this defect from the first sight. As for my L1 the contacts (lobes) of tailcap are broken off and are fallen out so I can’t use the max mode of the flashlight. The contact’s spring of my М6 holder is cracked (((( I decided to send an e-mail to Surefire by using their [email protected]. They replied quickly ad said that they were going to send U2 tailcap to me for free and they needed the delivery address… I was happy! Though they did not say anything about L1 tailcap =\ I sent a second e-mail to them… And received no reply… I had been waiting for 4 months… had been sending e-mails from time to time during this period. There was silence in response. So, I phoned to support service, had a talk with one of the managers (his name is Martin) who asked me to send an e-mail to him and to explain the problem. So, I did it again… I sent an e-mail with the photos of defective parts … and I have been waitin’ for the answer for 2 weeks =\


Please, advice me what else can I do in this case? I can’t understand of both
such “qualified” service and the declared no-hassle guarantee…





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Sorry to say but you live in Ukraine. I dont think Surefire is as helpful for int'l customers. I have nothing but good experiences with Surefire, but I am in the US. I dont suppose there is a Surefire distributor in the Ukraine that could help?


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

sad to say, I suspect that surefire will simply tell you to "contact your local dealer"

thats why they have local dealers, to settle the local problems. One thing about some dealers though, they price thier items above the surefire website prices...

Crenshaw


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Solscud007 said:


> Sorry to say but you live in Ukraine. I dont think Surefire is as helpful for int'l customers. I have nothing but good experiences with Surefire, but I am in the US. I dont suppose there is a Surefire distributor in the Ukraine that could help?



U see we have a dealer of Surefire in Ukraine but.... the dealer said that couldn't help. They haven't got the spares at that moment ((( I have been tryin' to get help but they won't help me... don't answer to my e-mails too. They said by phone "please, connect with Surefire Company by [email protected]"... besides, when phoning to Surefire support service they promised to help... ((((


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Crenshaw said:


> sad to say, I suspect that surefire will simply tell you to "contact your local dealer"
> 
> thats why they have local dealers, to settle the local problems. One thing about some dealers though, they price thier items above the surefire website prices...
> 
> Crenshaw


*Crenshaw* U see my local dealer said that could not help to me. My problem makes no difference to them


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Another Australian member and I have recieved replies and a RMA. Not the most timely though. Mayby you can find an US member who can help you with it?


----------



## Wattnot (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Surefire is known for not answering emails in a timely fashion. However, they are excellent with phone and fax.


----------



## Short and Round (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I really don't feel that Surefire should act like that regardless of where you are! If you have a Surefire light they should fix, it no questions asked. Surefire being on the higher price side does not need this kind of publicity with all the other light choices out there. They need to make it right!!

Surefire  Make it right!!


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



[email protected] said:


> Another Australian member and I have recieved replies and a RMA. Not the most timely though. Mayby you can find an US member who can help you with it?


[email protected], I thought about it... But, unfortunately, I have not found such person yet :shrug:


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Wattnot said:


> Surefire is known for not answering emails in a timely fashion. However, they are excellent with phone and fax.



U see as I pointed in the topic I phoned them... and had a talk. They said that would help... I had been asked to send an e-mail once more. and I did it... but I have not received any reply... as usual.


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Short and Round said:


> I really don't feel that Surefire should act like that regardless of where you are! If you have a Surefire light they should fix, it no questions asked. Surefire being on the higher price side does not need this kind of publicity with all the other light choices out there. They need to make it right!!
> 
> Surefire  Make it right!!


Thank U =) Hope dies hard ))))))


----------



## ARA (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Just because a customer is abroad does not mean company treat them unfairly. If surefire has a no-hassle guarantee then that policy is equally applicable for international customers as well, who sometimes pay exorbitant amounts just to purchase their products. The shipping costs of sending a faulty light back to surefire can be at times more than the light itself, not to mention the fact that the local dealers often outright refuse to help.


----------



## HELL LIGHT (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

You just have to know the right technique to get the right service personnel. Like every company they have their priority customers to take care of and you just have to know the right way to talk to them.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Call, be friendly with the customer service person - none of this is that one's fault. Explain how you value SureFire's excellent customer service and want to know the best way to get your light repaired. Ask exactly where to send your email. In your email note who you called (Name, call center) and say that they suggested you email whoever. If they give you the same 'Surefire service' email, do it again - but if the email doesn't get a reply, call back and ask to speak to the same customer rep. Try to do this in a way so that you can show which groups and people you have contacted, and what they told you that you should do. In each communication list the fact that you've done what you were told, and who told you to. Good luck!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I received an email in reply to my issue (A2's lamp blew up and ruined the reflector and lens) asking for my address and all of my other details, so that they could issue me an RMA... that was nearly a month ago, and I am yet to hear from them again lol

I plan on sending another email sometime in the near future... but I'm in no hurry


----------



## divine (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

So... The U2 problem is fixed and you still need a L1 tailcap and M6 battery holder?


----------



## RobertM (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I know it's hard for those of you outside of the United States to call SureFire (timezone differences, int'l phone charges, etc.), but I would definitely try continually calling them rather than email. In my experience, emailed SF is a crapshoot at best, but calling has always gotten results.

Hang in there... 

-Robert


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

You are not wrong, calling is the best option... just not always pratical as you mentioned.


----------



## berry580 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Solscud007 said:


> Sorry to say but you live in Ukraine. I dont think Surefire is as helpful for int'l customers. I have nothing but good experiences with Surefire, but I am in the US. I dont suppose there is a Surefire distributor in the Ukraine that could help?


That's one of the reason why I don't own SF. Why paid them extra for extra CS services within the US only? :welcome:


----------



## Entrope (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



ARA said:


> Just because a customer is abroad does not mean company treat them unfairly. If surefire has a no-hassle guarantee then that policy is equally applicable for international customers as well, who sometimes pay exorbitant amounts just to purchase their products. The shipping costs of sending a faulty light back to surefire can be at times more than the light itself, not to mention the fact that the local dealers often outright refuse to help.


 
I'm ready to pay the expenses for re-sending these defective parts to them... but it seems to be not enough.


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

*HELL LIGHT, RobertM,* so I need to press them by my calls  they have tone dialing and it takes me more time to contact the manager ... would like to note that it is much more expensive for me as I'm Ukrainian =) though this fact does not stop me ... I will do it ... My Surefire flashlights will cost like gold  it is another reason I love CPF and its members! If I buy smth I get it quickly and I can resolve the problems in case they arise.

*AnAppleSnail, *thank U for Ur good advise. Besides, be friendly is my work ))))) I'm a customer service member of Ukrainian Company 


*DimeRazorback,* Ohhhyh, I'm lucky )))) I'm not alone =)

*divine, *ye, I need them. Besides, the U2 problem has not been fixed in full. Hope, I will decide it in the near future.

*DimeRazorback, *thanks for Ur opinion
*berry580, *I have been buying from Nite, FiveMega etc..... It is a gorgeous service they give! 
*Entrope,* U are lucky! I envy )))))))


----------



## alantch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

From my expereince, SF is not very timely with their email responses. Being an int'l member, email is the only option I have in contacting them due to high call charges and the time difference. Perhaps the sales volume for the rest of the world is miniscule compared to the domestic market for them, which is why we're considered 'low priority' :thumbsdow . But as some has mentioned, an SF customer is an SF customer and they shouldn't treat us differently just because you're not based in CONUS. 

For your troubles, perhaps a kind member based in CONUS would be able to help you out in this case?


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



alantch said:


> From my expereince, SF is not very timely with their email responses. Being an int'l member, email is the only option I have in contacting them due to high call charges and the time difference. Perhaps the sales volume for the rest of the world is miniscule compared to the domestic market for them, which is why we're considered 'low priority' :thumbsdow . But as some has mentioned, an SF customer is an SF customer and they shouldn't treat us differently just because you're not based in CONUS.
> 
> For your troubles, perhaps a kind member based in CONUS would be able to help you out in this case?


 
*Alantch,* You've hit it on the nose. Besides, one CPF member offered me to help. I'm goin' to try my luck one more time and to make several calls to Surefire ... If it fails I will ask smb based in CONUS to help me... Thx.


----------



## Egsise (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Have you tried to send email from different adress, it could be that they treated your emails as spam?

I would never ever trust a warranty that works only if you call someone, for international customers there could also be language problems.
And the phone bills 

Someone mentioned fax, that was hilarious, it's year 2009 and fax is used mostly by outdated companys who don't know how email works.


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Egsise said:


> Have you tried to send email from different adress, it could be that they treated your emails as spam?
> 
> I would never ever trust a warranty that works only if you call someone, for international customers there could also be language problems.
> And the phone bills
> ...


 
I tried from different e-mails. Besides, when one of my e-mails was blocked by The Barracuda Spam Firewall Surefire uses I sent a message to barracuda.com, explained my problem to them. My IP address had been unblocked, so I know exacly that all further messages from me have been received by Surefire Company. 
Fax is a good variant. They will be fed up with me by all ways!


----------



## Niconical (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



berry580 said:


> That's one of the reason why I don't own SF. Why paid them extra for extra CS services within the US only? :welcome:


 
The local Surefire dealer you buy a flashlight from will support the product just as well as Surefire HQ would for US buyers.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I also think that people who are willing to pay extra price for Surefire flashlights deserve being treated the same no mather where they're coming from. I bought a LX2 just because Surefire's good reputation about warranty claims. My lx2 has a little bit wobbly tailcap, i asked Surefire(emailed them to [email protected]) if this is normal and i recieved a reply a few hours later that i need to send them my shipping address and that they will send me a new tailcap. This was a few days ago, so i will give them, let's say, 2-3 weeks to ship the tailcap to Slovenia. On the other hand, light is still functional, just a bit odd to operate, but when we buy surefire, we want almost perfection 
I really hope that you'll get your light fixed though... And even if we're in 21. century, i think would be best to fax them: Fax machines are super annoying with all that strange sounds while receving data Maybe they even have a multi-function printing/scanning/faxing device and your faxes should then do even bigger damage to their nerves


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



pulstar said:


> I also think that people who are willing to pay extra price for Surefire flashlights deserve being treated the same no mather where they're coming from. I bought a LX2 just because Surefire's good reputation about warranty claims. My lx2 has a little bit wobbly tailcap, i asked Surefire(emailed them to [email protected]) if this is normal and i recieved a reply a few hours later that i need to send them my shipping address and that they will send me a new tailcap. This was a few days ago, so i will give them, let's say, 2-3 weeks to ship the tailcap to Slovenia. On the other hand, light is still functional, just a bit odd to operate, but when we buy surefire, we want almost perfection
> I really hope that you'll get your light fixed though... And even if we're in 21. century, i think would be best to fax them: Fax machines are super annoying with all that strange sounds while receving data Maybe they even have a multi-function printing/scanning/faxing device and your faxes should then do even bigger damage to their nerves


my L1 is also functional ... without max mode))) I use it instead of a candle when the electricity of our town is turned off 
2-3 weeks ??? think it is too short period for them...))) they can’t make it at 2-3 weeks. so, fax machine is my last hope =)))) Good luck to U too !


----------



## ackbar (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Egsise said:


> Someone mentioned fax, that was hilarious, it's year 2009 and fax is used mostly by outdated companys who don't know how email works.



Faxes are still around because signed contacts sent via that method have legal standing. Your other alternative is to deliver it in person and or have is messengered.

Until email get the same status you'll be seeing fax machines in businesses for years to come.

Or at least that is how it is here in Canada.


----------



## divine (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



my_gentle_cry said:


> *divine, *ye, I need them. Besides, the U2 problem has not been fixed in full. Hope, I will decide it in the near future.


I don't see where you've told us what the current problem with your U2 is.


----------



## HELL LIGHT (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

In my own experience if you call the law enforcement and military customer support they always pay attention to your concern instead of put you on hold. And it would be up to you to use the proper term to explain what the problem is.


----------



## xcel730 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I had some tailcaps issues in the past and when I called them, they were quick to send me replacement tailcaps.

Last week, I damaged my M4 reflector, called them and they issued me an RMA for me to send the light to them. I'm hoping to get it back within a couple of weeks.

I agree that they should be more responsive to emails as many buyers are not located within the US.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Well, in the weird and wonderful way the world works!

I just received and email with my RMA 

So looks like I'm going to the post office on monday 


:twothumbs


----------



## divine (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I believe there is somewhat of a language barrier going on in this thread. I can understand accents pretty good, but sometimes it is difficult to do over the phone.

The only way I see someone on the phone requesting someone to send them an email is if they think they might have better luck with a written description.

And... it sounds like the written one didn't turn out very good either. I wouldn't mind proof reading something if it would help.


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



divine said:


> I don't see where you've told us what the current problem with your U2 is.


 
the rubber of my U2 tailcap is peeling off (pic 1).

Besides I had 30 min talk with support team and Martin understood me clearly... My English is not fluent in technical terms but I can explain that I have problems with 3 flashlights of Surefire. my e-mail was asked cause he had needed to be convinced of my word's truth. I was asked the photos of the devective parts....

*DimeRazorback, *my congratulations!!!! )))
*xcel730, *I will send my e-mails over and over )))) It's no trouble at all)) will be a real Ukrainian spammer 

*HELL LIGHT, *thx for Ur advice


----------



## Hammer Train (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I must say that I too have had problems with Surefire customer services.

As I am outside of the US I get to deal with the 'International Rep / Reps'. I think that therein lies the problem as the US guys seem to get great service!

Last time I had a defective E1B head, I contacted them and waited 2 weeks for a reply - nothing. Contacted them again and left an answerphone message - a week later they emailed me back (in response to the original email - the phone message had been 'lost') and said they would get me an RMA number. Another week later an RMA number arrived. I emailed them a question I needed answering before sending the light back - bored of typing now but let's just say they kept me waiting yet again, and then again!!!!


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

You might want to try services like SKYPE to call the US. it might be cheaper.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Yup, i think that when you make a new acccount you automatically get 30 free minutes for calling on "regular" phone numbers. I'm not sure, since i made my skype account a few years ago...


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Sorry dude, but you don´t live in U.S. territory.

That really sucks... Surefire "lifetime warranty" does not work for *us*, U.S. outsiders.

:thumbsdow


----------



## quokked (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I've had three issues with Surefires and they have eventually gotten back to me and sorted my issues....

1st Time
The leaf springs broke off on my Black A2 just like your L1 and they took about two months to get a new replacement black tailcap shipped to me in Oz. I called them on that occasion and the 'States run their call centres was a new experience to me.

2nd Time 
I had a buggy L5 switch and they sent me a replacment switch but that took about four months but i got it! Emailed that time on [email protected]

3rd time 
I managed to break my L5 pocket clip and I emailed them...
11 months later I got the package from Surefire and lo and behold I got the clip... after I had long forgotten about it.
Great thing was they included a little 'sorry about the long reply' letter that was hand typed by a Surefire employee and signed too... they also included a little sorry gift for me too which was really really nice of them 

From what I've heard from the dealer here in Melbourne Australia is that Surefire's customer service overseas is pretty good but they do sometimes have long lead times.
The main thing with Surefire is to have a little patience with them, the Surefire people from my experience try their hardest but they are very busy...
:shrug:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

That's exactly it!

They may take a while to reply, but when you put it into the grand scheme, they would get hundreds of phone calls a day!

So obviously they will prioritise a phone call over an email. I have yet to loose patience as I understand this, and to be honest it was quite a surprise when I received my RMA via email the other day.

Even though I had to wait a while, I am still impressed by the professionalism in which my situation has been handled so far!

:twothumbs


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Hammer Train said:


> I must say that I too have had problems with Surefire customer services.
> 
> As I am outside of the US I get to deal with the 'International Rep / Reps'. I think that therein lies the problem as the US guys seem to get great service!
> 
> Last time I had a defective E1B head, I contacted them and waited 2 weeks for a reply - nothing. Contacted them again and left an answerphone message - a week later they emailed me back (in response to the original email - the phone message had been 'lost') and said they would get me an RMA number. Another week later an RMA number arrived. I emailed them a question I needed answering before sending the light back - bored of typing now but let's just say they kept me waiting yet again, and then again!!!!


 
As for the case with my U2… I detected the moisture on the surface of the battery. There were the real drops of water inside the tailcap… And then it occurred to be the problem with the rubber of the tailcap. It was a defect: because of the crack in the rubber of the tailcap U2 had not got a hermeticity. I don’t know what will be with my U2 in this case. I sent a message to Surefire and asked to BUY these rubber caps for my U2. U see it is not the problem for me to buy these spares from them if they are not willing to send them for free according to their no-hassle guarantee. It is a bitter truth I can’t obtain a guarantee when buying my M6 at the price of 600 USD.
*Solscud007, pulstar*, I will try this method too. Thank U.
*Federal LG, *I need the spares... their guarranty is more than I can hope for


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

*quokked, *I agree with U.


----------



## NoFair (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Federal LG said:


> Sorry dude, but you don´t live in U.S. territory.
> 
> That really sucks... Surefire "lifetime warranty" does not work for *us*, U.S. outsiders.
> 
> :thumbsdow



I live in Norway and have only had great experiences with SF warranty. A few times through Surefire USA and once through the new Norwegian dealer.

They really do prefer you to use your local dealer and that dealer should help you even if they didn't sell you the light. 

If you are an international customer it might be wise to contact: internationalrep2 at surefire.com to get advice.

Sverre


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



NoFair said:


> I live in Norway and have only had great experiences with SF warranty. A few times through Surefire USA and once through the new Norwegian dealer.
> 
> They really do prefer you to use your local dealer and that dealer should help you even if they didn't sell you the light.
> 
> ...


 I sent the e-mails to internationalrep2 at surefire.com. I have not received any replies.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I haven't followed this thread much... I just want to wish the OP good Luck!!

I hope I have better luck than you when/if my SFs need servicing. I only live ~350 miles away, and have family in San Bernadino. so I could just drive there and buy / beg for a replacement part if I need to.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Called them up the other day asking to purchase a few small items that I needed. One being a long clip for my L4, the other a new lens for a 6P. The sweet lady on the phone said that she would let me have them for free.

Hopefully they get here in the next few days. :twothumbs


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Schuey2002 said:


> Called them up the other day asking to purchase a few small items that I needed. One being a long clip for my L4, the other a new lens for a 6P. The sweet lady on the phone said that she would let me have them for free.
> 
> Hopefully they get here in the next few days. :twothumbs


 
Yep...they rock...hope they get your situation sorted out, OP.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

While reading some of the last posts i wish i could sing _Born in the USA, born in the...:twothumbs
_I too wait for replacement tailcap, but i doubt it'll arrive in some near future. Can someone tells how does warranty procedure actually look like? You inform SF, they ask you for your addrres and that's it? You never get confirmation email about sent parts or some other questions from SF? How do you claim your warranty, DimmeRazorback(hope i wrote that right...) since you live in Australia? I wish i could get a new tailcap without making a call to SF because of rediciolus int. phone prices...


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



pulstar said:


> While reading some of the last posts i wish i could sing _Born in the USA, born in the...:twothumbs
> _I too wait for replacement tailcap, but i doubt it'll arrive in some near future. Can someone tells how does warranty procedure actually look like? You inform SF, they ask you for your addrres and that's it? You never get confirmation email about sent parts or some other questions from SF? How do you claim your warranty, DimmeRazorback(hope i wrote that right...) since you live in Australia? I wish i could get a new tailcap without making a call to SF because of rediciolus int. phone prices...



This is a great country! :twothumbs

And you are correct: you call SF with request, they confirm your shipping info, then you wait. I've never received any email or shipping/order info from them before...

Might be different for international though :shrug:


----------



## Panaphonic (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I've received something like 4 replacement parts from surefire, they never asked a question that wasn't related to repairing my flashlight.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

This thread has me thinking on what you guy's are doing wrong. No where in the clause does it say that the lifetime guarantee is only applicable to those in the U.S. Another thing I'm assuming is registering, the card you get with a new light, using the number on it to register it online. I think that has a major part to play in it. I had to use STS a few times, I was only on the phone for about 2-3 minutes each time, and I had the replacement part in my hand after 4 days of contact, not 5, but 4 days on them 3 occasions, and the part was couriered each time to my door. After the first time I contacted them with a issue, the second they knew all my details, my name and where to send the replacement part. I also think they know what I own by the way of registering, maybe not, but I think it does.

The first time i did email them, got no reply so I called them. Calling them always worked for me.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

i agree...registering is important for sf that they can verify you really purchased their products...god knows how many people could abuse their free warranty... I've registered my lx2 and when i emailed sf about strange behaviour of tailcap, i recieved response from them very quickly...but when they'll actually send me a new one..?


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I just want to say that I have owned several SF lights over the years. And not one of them have been registered with them. 

Yet, they have fixed every single problem that I have ever had with one of their products. From a blown P60 in a G2 that was brand-spankin' new. To a KX2 with a cat-**** green beam (I had to send it back.) Even a Z59 that stopped working minutes after receiving my 6P Defender.. 

The same applies with this latest phone call to SF. I didn't get on the phone and demand anything. I simply asked them if I could if I purchase those two parts. I even told the lady I had my CC ready and waiting.

"Just tell me when you want my CC number and I'll give it to you..." ~Me

"That's ok. Those two items are covered under warranty. There will be no charge. Here is your order number _________. Can I confirm the following address ________ ? We'll get those items right out." ~SF


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

That's how it's worked for me in the past as well.


----------



## RedLED (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I had one of the God like Milky Spit lights that quit working. He never returned calls or E-mails. Sent it to SF they put a new head on it no questions asked.

I will just buy SF, and no more, well...leave it at that.

They stand behind what they make.


----------



## computernut (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I'm in Canada and I had to call Surefire about a z62 tailcap on my A2. I was on their 1800# for all of 3 minutes and they said they'd send me a replacement right away. I got it a couple of weeks later. So no complaints here even though Canada isn't as international as other countries. 

One issue I have is Canadian dealers who don't seem to want to special order anything and US dealers won't send things across the border. I finally found a Canadian dealer that will order me anything so I'm happy now.


----------



## DimmerD (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

What I find weird is he called them and they asked him to email them? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

*kramer5150, *350 miles really????? )))))) I wish being Ur best friend)))))) so, if my problem would not be resolved I have a GREAT ...THE GREATEST hope U will help me to get some of the spares of SF when visitin' Ur family in San Bernadino =) thx for Ur attention to my topic.
*Schuey2002*, hope U will get them in the near future! good luck!
*pulstar, SureAddicted*, as for the calls... I decided to call them yesterday... I had been waiting for my turn for 15 min )))) then i had a talk with James... he said that i needed to explain him the whole problem with my flashlight then he would be able to help... the first question was "where are U from?"... I explained him the problem and he said that I needed another support service manager ... James tried to reconnect me to the manager who decides repair flashlight cases ... and the money on my phone were over  and it was no wonder for me... ))) to call them I need to burn out the whole salary on my phone account ))))so, James said that Martin would be online the next week. I will try to contact Martin and to send fax.
pulstar, do like me)))) use all the ways to press them and to get what U need)))))


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Schuey2002 said:


> I just want to say that I have owned several SF lights over the years. And not one of them have been registered with them.
> 
> Yet, they have fixed every single problem that I have ever had with one of their products. From a blown P60 in a G2 that was brand-spankin' new. To a KX2 with a cat-**** green beam (I had to send it back.) Even a Z59 that stopped working minutes after receiving my 6P Defender..
> 
> ...


*Schuey2002*, thanks for Ur info. It may help to offer them my CC and to give them an opportunity to udrerstand that I'm ready to make a payment and I really want these spares.


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



DimmerD said:


> What I find weird is he called them and they asked him to email them? Anyone else experience this?



*DimmerD*, I don't see that my case is weird... as for their request to email them I explained it earler. Be more attentive


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I just wanted to add that my parts showed up today.

I received a long clip for my L4, a spacer for it, and a new G2 bezel w/lens. Even though I told the lady that I just needed the lens and not the entire bezel. :kiss:

SureFire's CS came through yet again! Thanks, SF! :goodjob:


----------



## wykeite (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

My E2D switch has ceased to be, it is dead etc. Email Surefire support yesterday and got the following not very helpful nor hassle-free reply today:-

Unfortunately we can only ship inside of the US. 
For this issue you would need to order from a near by dealer.

Customer Service SUREFIRE
18300 Mt. Baldy Circle I Fountain Valley, CA 92708 I U.S.A. 
T 714-545-9444 ex. 2210 T 800-828-8809 F 714-545-9537

Illumination tools and accessories designed to meet the demanding needs of high-risk professionals. Tested and relied upon in the world's harshest conditions.

Go with the proven performer. Go SureFire.




At least they do answer emails. I don't particularly like the sound of 'you would need to order', seems like payment is required.


Edit update, I've emailed Surefire asking if this means that they do not honour their warranty. The E2D was on it's first set of batteries so it could hardly be considered 'fair wear and tear'. I'd have to put this one down to defective. Makes me reluctant to go with the proven performer again.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Maybe they thought you were trying to get a freebie??

:shrug:


----------



## LumenHound (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



my_gentle_cry said:


> as for the calls... I decided to call them yesterday... I had been waiting for my turn for 15 min )))) then i had a talk with James... he said that i needed to explain him the whole problem with my flashlight then he would be able to help... the first question was "where are U from?"... I explained him the problem and he said that I needed another support service manager ... James tried to reconnect me to the manager who decides repair flashlight cases ... and the money on my phone were over  and it was no wonder for me... ))) to call them I need to burn out the whole salary on my phone account ))))so, James said that Martin would be online the next week. I will try to contact Martin and to send fax.


It's a shame Surefire's International toll free # only currently works in Germany and England. Hopefully it will be expanded to all of the EU as the phone standardization process slowly plods ahead eventually making this kind service problem a thing of the past.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

What about Australia??

:nana:


----------



## wykeite (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



DimeRazorback said:


> Maybe they thought you were trying to get a freebie??
> 
> :shrug:


 
I'm prepared to send the switch back to them, it sounds like a baby's rattle albeit an expensive one.



DimeRazorback said:


> What about Australia??
> 
> :nana:


 
Thought you were having some good luck with RMAs from Sf down under.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

If by good luck you mean waiting 2 weeks per response... I guess so 

My post was more getting to the point of why toll free for all of Europe, but not Australia. That's all


----------



## wykeite (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Sorry mate, had a very quick response that did me no good at all.

Agree with the toll free number, probably try that Monday morning. Aussies should get the same as the whinging Poms .


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Yeah do your best to call.

I was able to be patient as I had more than one A2, so I just sat it out and waited for replies to emails.

If I have issues in the future, I will call first up however :thumbsup:

No comment on your last comment   :nana:


----------



## yuk (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



wykeite said:


> My E2D switch has ceased to be, it is dead etc. Email Surefire support yesterday and got the following not very helpful nor hassle-free reply today:-
> 
> Unfortunately we can only ship inside of the US.
> For this issue you would need to order from a near by dealer.


When I broke my 6P I emailed Surefire for this incident. They answered about 2 days later. Although I told them that it was my fault, they offered to send me a new replacement bezel and a tailcap. But because I live in Greece I was told that I have to contact the International Department, so I fired an email to them. They replied after a couple of hours (!) and after 10 days I had the replacements in my hands! :twothumbs


----------



## wykeite (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



DimeRazorback;3116011
No comment on your last comment :whistle: :sssh: :nana:[/QUOTE said:


> :tinfoil: The RAN RNZN and the RN are are playing rugby against each other just a few miles from where I live and I get discount tickets:twothumbs. Got to go .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I just called SF early last week for:

Two bent Z41 tailcap springs
Broken cinch on a SF lanyard

They offered to send one new complete Z41 and a replacement lanyard, but they were very interested in the age of each failed part that I had.

I just rec'd them, as promised.

SF :thumbsup: from me.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



my_gentle_cry said:


> *HELL LIGHT, *thx for Ur advice


 
It is indeed best to call Surefire, rather than e-mailing them. 

It is also best to ignore any advice given by Hell Light. He is well known for cheating other members of CPF in any deals involving flashlights. His reputation here is that of a con-man.


----------



## woodrow (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Sorry you are having the problems. That sucks. I would shop elseware in the future. No flashlight company anymore is "the only game in town"


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Monocrom said:


> It is indeed best to call Surefire, rather than e-mailing them.
> 
> It is also best to ignore any advice given by Hell Light. He is well known for cheating other members of CPF in any deals involving flashlights. His reputation here is that of a con-man.



*Monocrom*, I didn't know about it thank U for warning.
*woodrow*, hope my today's call to them will bring good news


----------



## wykeite (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



wykeite said:


> My E2D switch has ceased to be, it is dead etc. Email Surefire support yesterday and got the following not very helpful nor hassle-free reply today:-
> 
> Unfortunately we can only ship inside of the US.
> For this issue you would need to order from a near by dealer.
> ...


 
An update:

I sent an email to International(at)surefire.com over the weekend and prepared to call them a.m. Calif time. Before I could call I received an email asking me to detail the fault and to give my name, address and tel no. which I did. That was Monday. 

This morning I fired up the computer to find a reply (sent Tuesday Ca. time) giving me an order number and telling me that a replacement is being shipped.

Reading the posts in this thread it would seem SF are slow to reply, this is certainly not the case in this instance - far from it. My only complaint is that the 'helpyou' address dismissed me without directing me to 'international'. It was like dealing with two seperate companies.

I don't expect many Surefire failures in the future but if and when I know the route to go.

Thanks Surefire:thumbsup:.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



wykeite said:


> An update:
> 
> I sent an email to International(at)surefire.com over the weekend and prepared to call them a.m. Calif time. Before I could call I received an email asking me to detail the fault and to give my name, address and tel no. which I did. That was Monday.
> 
> ...



From which country do you come from that you were told to email them to [email protected]?


----------



## Boy SureFire (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Best regards to the OP. I saw this thread, and recalled another longer running one about surefire customer service. I had a out-of-the-box E1L tailcap issue, and I never emailed until a year later, but Within two weeks I had new tail cap, but I live in the states.....As you'll see in the thread Surefire does come through for their customers. It might not be 100% of the time, but in general they do stand behind their products.
*
Re: Well who's BROKE a Surefire?*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/236993

P.S. Best of and I hope it's gets resolved.


----------



## Norm (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

A question for all the Surefire fans, when you buy a Ferrari or a Abrams Tank you don't tear out the engine and replace it with another brand, why then do so many of you replace the engine in your Surfire lights with a Malkoff etc.. 
I already know the answer, just wanted to pose the question, I just think it's strange that people rave about Surefire and then find it necessary to replace the guts of what should already be the best product on the market.
I'm only referring to P60 style lights.
Norm


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Norm said:


> A question for all the Surefire fans, when you buy a Ferrari or a Abrams Tank you don't tear out the engine and replace it with another brand, why then do so many of you replace the engine in your Surfire lights with a Malkoff etc..
> I already know the answer, just wanted to pose the question, I just think it's strange that people rave about Surefire and then find it necessary to replace the guts of what should already be the best product on the market.
> I'm only referring to P60 style lights.
> Norm


 
You can have a stock V8 Mustang, or a Saleen Mustang. If you had the funds, would you leave your Mustang as is? I think not.


----------



## manoloco (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Because nothing is perfect.

Top characteristics of Surefire flashlights (to me) are:

Hosts machining and quality
excellent anodizing
Best 2 stage UI (L1/L2/A2/LX2)
excellent ergonomics
Great multi purpose optics (L1)
Great integral design
Hosts look good

however, leds become obsolete faster than what a company can design a light with those qualities, Surefire lights are tought piece by piece to be efficient working with all its parts.

as leds get better, better drivers need to be designed to drive them, reflectors/optics specific for them, etc.

i have a couple of L1, one that i keep completely stock, the other has a cree R2 on it, i didnt do the mod because i felt the light underperformed, i bought that light second hand with a failing led, just took the oportunity to upgrade it, and i understand why others do that, specially people with more knowledge and better tools than i have.

we all need and want things that work better for us, in that sense many adventure to modify things to their liking, and since no perfect flashlight exist...

that is the case of the 6P, its a great starting point, and it exists in a price range that wouldnt make Surefire any profit if you put a brass heatsink, optic, and drivers that the Malkoff M60 has, if they did they would have to drive up the price.

Nice thing is that with this platform, you have a ton of options, and some modders have the latest leds available in a well built drop-in (like Nailbender)

to put it succinctly: led technology improves fast


----------



## 65535 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Since this is a thread about overseas members having issues with warranty work I'll over a little service. If you need RMA work or a replacement I will offer a US (Southern California) shipping address (my own address) that you can use as an intermediate to shipping overseas. If you are willing to cover USPS shipping costs.

I also will accept lights that need to be RMA-ed such as most LED lights.

PM me if you are interested. I'll take care of all handlings if you pay shipping.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

 :grouphug: lovecpf


----------



## Norm (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

65535 thanks, a fantastic offer for the rest of the Worlds Surefire fans.



Boy SureFire said:


> :grouphug: lovecpf



+1

Norm


----------



## pulstar (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

+2 :thanks::wow:lovecpf


----------



## RobertM (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



65535 said:


> Since this is a thread about overseas members having issues with warranty work I'll over a little service. If you need RMA work or a replacement I will offer a US (Southern California) shipping address (my own address) that you can use as an intermediate to shipping overseas. If you are willing to cover USPS shipping costs.
> 
> I also will accept lights that need to be RMA-ed such as most LED lights.
> 
> PM me if you are interested. I'll take care of all handlings if you pay shipping.



This is very generous of you! SF is going to think, "Man, there are a lot of people living at this address and they are ridiculously tough on lights!" :laughing:


----------



## pulstar (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

my_gentle_cry, have you recieved any new response frm SF till now?


----------



## pulstar (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

An update: after emailing SF to [email protected] a few weeks ago, i decided to shift in higher gear and i sent them an email to [email protected] Within 24 hours they replied me to send them my shipping address and i got another reply a few hours later where they sent me my order (rma?) number for free replacement. They only asked me that i should allow maybe even 4-6 weeks until new tailcap arrives! Huraaaay!


----------



## LG&M (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I can't believe with all the "SF insiders" here someone can't help him. SF makes a good product but without customer service even a good product loses value quickly. I wish I could help you man:candle:


----------



## pulstar (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Update: After 14 days new tailcap arrived at my doorstep. I think that service was very fast, because my other overseas purchases also take around 14 days delivery time. 
Surefire did really well, and now they have another lucky customer and i'm sure they got a new future buyer

@ my_gentle_cry: Have you already solved problems with your flashlight?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I got an LX2 clip, a C2 clip, a U2 tailcap, and an A2 tailcap Monday.
I called Friday I believe.


----------



## csshih (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Sgt. LED said:


> I got an LX2 clip, a C2 clip, a U2 tailcap, and an A2 tailcap Monday.
> I called Friday I believe.



you needed that many replacement parts?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Yeah I waited till several things went ****-up to save them on shipping.
I break stuff all the time. :shrug:

The A2 tailcap was actually missing not broken and the SF guy on the phone said not to worry, he'd throw one in for me.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Sgt. LED said:


> The A2 tailcap was actually missing not broken...


How did you misplace the TailCap? :thinking:


----------



## dudemar (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

One of the silver tabs broke off from the inside of my A2 TC, so I'll shoot SF an email.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Size15's said:


> How did you misplace the TailCap? :thinking:









My guess is that it decided to walk away. I can't find the first one anywhere. Head, tube, and batteries were right there together.
Evil gnomes?


----------



## divine (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Sgt. LED said:


> My guess is that it decided to walk away. I can't find the first one anywhere. Head, tube, and batteries were right there together.
> Evil gnomes?


Let's just hope you weren't doing shots from it.


----------



## bstrickler (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Sgt. LED said:


> My guess is that it decided to walk away. I can't find the first one anywhere. Head, tube, and batteries were right there together.
> Evil gnomes?



AWS or ADS maybe? (Angry Wife Syndrome/Angry Dog Syndrome)


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*


No that's from the big purple rubbermade tumbler.  30 shots in 1.
*BOOM!*

Now the ADS is possible, it's still the same dog that got my E2L head killed.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



Sgt. LED said:


> Now the ADS is possible, it's still the same dog that got my E2L head killed.


 
Tell us again why you keep him around.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



AnAppleSnail said:


> Call, be friendly with the customer service person - none of this is that one's fault. Explain how you value SureFire's excellent customer service and want to know the best way to get your light repaired. Ask exactly where to send your email. In your email note who you called (Name, call center) and say that they suggested you email whoever. If they give you the same 'Surefire service' email, do it again - but if the email doesn't get a reply, call back and ask to speak to the same customer rep. Try to do this in a way so that you can show which groups and people you have contacted, and what they told you that you should do. In each communication list the fact that you've done what you were told, and who told you to. Good luck!


 

Hope that works ... but wow!! the fact that you have to do that - no matter what country you are in means their no hassle gaurantee is absolute BS ... that just sucks!! I could see it being harder for them to mail stuff to the Ukraine but its no harder to return an email to the Ukraine as it is to return one to the guy at the end of the block.


----------



## grump (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

A few months ago I noticed I had somehow cracked the lens on my 6PL. I sent Surefire a short email inquiring about getting a replacement. I recieved a next day response back from them saying to confirm my postal address and that a new bezel would be sent out free of charge. I had it a week later. Now thats service...


----------



## wykeite (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

As I posted earlier in the thread my E2D switch went **** up as apparently the earlier ones do. I emailed the helpyou address and being outside the US got the reply that they can only ship within the US, contact your local dealer to order a replacement. That sounded to me like I was going to pay. 

I then sent an email to the international address. It was answered within the day asking me to describe the fault more fully. Within a day I was sent an order number, the replacement part arriving in a week. Also was an enclosure for Customs that the item was a warranty repair part and was of no commercial value.

Initially I thought it was going to be a problem. Go the correct route and Surefire is a dream to deal with - no hassle at all.


----------



## waynephatg (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I live in the UK and earlier this year I emailed Surefire asking where I could obtain a new aluminium bezel for my G2L. I instantly got a reply asking for my address so that they could send me a FREE replacement. I didn't tell them why I wanted a replacement, nor did they ask why. A few days later a brand new bezel arrived free of charge direct from California. Service doesn't get better than that. I couldn't believe it. It's not like it there was a problem with my light, the original bezel was just a bit battered that'a all, and like I said there were no questions asked. :twothumbs

Wayne
UK


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

So I purchased an M3 with the intention of buying a D36 dropin from Nailbender. Done. In the process of changing it over from horrible incan to awesome LED, I dropped the lens and it broke in two. So hearing and reading _ad nauseum_ here about SF's "great" customer service but expecting nothing for free, I rang them up...

I explained to the guy on the other end of the phone how I was cleaning my lens and dropped it and it broke in two. I then asked him if there was a way I could BUY another lens directly from SF. He says, "Hold please." Now, prior to calling SF, I did the minimum amount of searching required (read: typing surefire M3 bezel into Google and 1.1 seconds later finding out there is something called a Z46 - a new M3 bezel assembly with a new pyrex lens) to find out that SF themselves have a replacement part - NSN 6230-01-554-0872, or Z46. 

Mr SF Customer Service comes back on the phone and says that unfortunately, SF does not offer a replacement lens and that he's sorry that he cannot help me. Ok. So I as him if there is any way to PURCHASE another bezel for the M3 - knowing full well that there is; the Z46. He says "Unfortunately not." I say, "Are you sure? Because I am looking right now at the SF website and there is something called a Z46, which is an entire replacement bezel for the M3." He says "Hold please." 

Literally two full minutes later, he comes back and says "Sir, I have great news. SF has a product called the z46 that you can purchase for your M3 to replace your old one. Would you like to go ahead and order one from me?" 

Strong as death customer service huh? Quite possibly he was a _newer_ CSA with them but come on. Is it asking too much for the people that work for a company to _at the very least_ know what their company sells? I would hate to see that guy try to make change at a fast food drive-thru without the help of a register...


----------



## jp2515 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



wacbzz said:


> So I purchased an M3 with the intention of buying a D36 dropin from Nailbender. Done. In the process of changing it over from horrible incan to awesome LED, I dropped the lens and it broke in two. So hearing and reading _ad nauseum_ here about SF's "great" customer service but expecting nothing for free, I rang them up...
> 
> I explained to the guy on the other end of the phone how I was cleaning my lens and dropped it and it broke in two. I then asked him if there was a way I could BUY another lens directly from SF. He says, "Hold please." Now, prior to calling SF, I did the minimum amount of searching required (read: typing surefire M3 bezel into Google and 1.1 seconds later finding out there is something called a Z46 - a new M3 bezel assembly with a new pyrex lens) to find out that SF themselves have a replacement part - NSN 6230-01-554-0872, or Z46.
> 
> ...



Literal example of hang up and call again. Maybe they found the story about cleaning and breaking the lens a little strange and wanted you to buy another one. Then again it could be a new person (or a bad case of the Mondays/Fridays) Anyways I would have called in again and spoke to another rep. Wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## tsmith35 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

"Unfortunately, we do not offer a replacement lens. Sorry, but I can't help you."
"Oh. Excuse me, but what's your name?"
"My name is Ken"
"Thanks, Ken. May I speak to your supervisor for a moment?"
"I don't know if he's available. Is there something I could help you with?"
"No, Ken, I just need to speak with your supervisor."
"Okay... lemme see if he's available. You may have to wait a long time."
"That's fine, Ken. I'll wait."
{30 seconds pass}
"Hello, this is Carl. What can I help you with?"
"Hi, Carl. My name is Mike Weber. I just bought a $269 Surefire flashlight because I was impressed with the warranty. Unfortunately, the lens broke in two and your man Ken said he is completely unable to help me at all. I can't believe that a company that sells $269 flashlights cannot replace something as inexpensive as a simple glass lens, but I just wanted to check with you to see whether that is really the case before I return it for a refund."
"Mr. Weber, I think I may be able to help. Ken's new here..."

When you pay $12.99 for a mass-produced, Chinese-made flashlight, you understand broken parts belong to you. When you pay $269 for a Surefire, you expect a little more than that. At a minimum, you expect them to have replacement parts available for sale. If they can't accomplish that, then they have no business selling flashlights at that price.

I once returned a $600+ sliding compound miter saw because a manufacturer's support rep refused to send me a replacement for a part that was damaged in the box -- the miter locking knob was cracked ($8 part -- plastic knob molded on an odd-shaped bolt). Return shipping was free and I got a 100% refund. I promptly bought a Milwaukee brand saw which ended up being even better than the other brand saw. I wonder how much return shipping cost on that 60 lb saw and how much the mfr lost selling it as a refurb?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Well, I notice that those that like SF's warranty like it, and those that don't like it, don't. Not much to be gained here except some venting. I could start a Cheer's thread at the Market Place about the excellent service I have received from SF, and other people could start a Jeer's thread. I will say this, if I was upset with SF's service relative to warranty issues, I would be talking to some of the management people there. I would have logged emails, and/or phone calls, and would have written a letter to the CEO, if I did not get satisfaction.

Bill


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

As I posted originally, I was looking for nothing for free. I just though I'd give it a try, given all the free crap *with no questions asked* that people claim SF sends them when they eff up one of their lights. I just didn't figure that I'd get in touch with the dumbest SF CSA possible. 

As for calling again? Meh..a waste of my time. There are easier solutions than trying to conjure a free lens with some CSA that may or may not know what products they actually carry and then have to wait on hold for who knows how long just to speak to somebody "higher." 

And Bill, while I agree with your suggestions about what to do if one is angry about SF's warranty service (or any company really for that matter), I was not angry. I busted the lens. I wasn't looking for anything for free. I was just looking for a replacement lens without having to purchase a whole bezel assembly. 

So, after it was all said and done, rather than paying SF $53 plus California tax (complete BS by the way since I live in VA) plus shipping and the headache of having to deal with them again, I paid the extra 40 some dollars and purchased the LF P7 M head assembly from Lighthound through their website. Hassle free, screw on, and light up the night. Plus, no donkey CSA to have to deal with. 

It doesn't get any easier than that.:twothumbs

***In retrospect, this is actually like a "cheer" for SF. Really. If they hadn't have hired such a total dumbfu*k, I would not have went looking for something better and found the LF P7 M3 head assembly. So, THANK YOU SUREFIRE!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



wacbzz said:


> As I posted originally, I was looking for nothing for free. I just though I'd give it a try, given all the free crap *with no questions asked* that people claim SF sends them when they eff up one of their lights. I just didn't figure that I'd get in touch with the dumbest SF CSA possible.
> 
> As for calling again? Meh..a waste of my time. There are easier solutions than trying to conjure a free lens with some CSA that may or may not know what products they actually carry and then have to wait on hold for who knows how long just to speak to somebody "higher."
> 
> ...



My post was really directed to the OP, but would include those who are not satisfied with SF service, or other companies service, and prefer to start threads and do their complaining that way. I am a little more proactive than that and will probably never start a thread about poor service from any company, though I would not exclude doing a Jeers thread, if I was satisfied that I had done my best to resolve an issue and was getting no satisfaction. Again, I would not start a jeers thread lightly.

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

double post.

Bill


----------



## tsmith35 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

All the advertising dollars in the world are easily wasted by a poor customer support representative. For every one customer who publicly mentions a bad experience, there are 100 to 1000 people who say nothing, but remember their bad experience every time they think about buying that company's products.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



tsmith35 said:


> All the advertising dollars in the world are easily wasted by a poor customer support representative. For every one customer who publicly mentions a bad experience, there are 100 to 1000 people who say nothing, but remember their bad experience every time they think about buying that company's products.


 
Very true. After being a long-time Verizon customer for nearly two decades, I kicked them out of my home. And that company offers phone, internet, TV, and wireless service. I did it after being blatantly lied to by several of their customer service reps., tricked into signing up for service I didn't need, and then being told that they couldn't return my old service.

I spoke to a manager who acted as though it was no big deal that a long-time customer had been blatantly lied to by a customer service rep.

It was actually refreshing to see that every customer service rep. I spoke with was American. But I'd rather deal with someone from India who speaks broken English and has some integrity, rather than deal with a low-life right here in America.

If I was the President of Time Warner Cable, I'd send Verizon a "Thank You" note for all the new customers. My building is full of neighbors with similar experiences.


----------



## ihman2004 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I emailed Surefire when my E2E tailcap went bad and I had a new replacement in less then 7 days, great servicelovecpf Surefire has treated me well :goodjob:


----------



## Wetterman (Mar 19, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I noticed that one of my A2's had a broken lens, not completely just a tiny crack. I emailed to [email protected] blaa blaa asking just what to do. I gave them the serial # of the light. I explained them what really had happened, my wife had had it in her purse and it hasn't been used for more than an hour max.
I stated that I noticed it isn't an every handy mans job to replace the lens and asked what I could do about it. I also let them know that where I live (Finland) we don't have an importer that takes care of the warranty issues (as I assume they knew already).
I had a prompt reply a few hours later, the lady offered to send me an RMA emmidiately after I'd give my home address and phone number. I sent the light to them the very next day. She said it should take about 1-2 weeks to be repaired since it arrives there.

It's been now two weeks since I sent the light and the experiences I've had so far.. I don't have any doubts I wont have my light back in my hands bu the end of this month.

Aki


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 19, 2010)

My latest experience: My seldom-used (for the past year) SureFire L1 tailcap developed a 'sticky' momentary button (so the light wouldn't turn off after the 'momentary' was released). I called SureFire & had a new tailcap a week later.

The funny part is that I rotated the L1 back into EDC duty starting that week, and the tailcap plunger loosened up and now works correctly, so now I guess I have a spare tailcap. :shrug:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 19, 2010)

Had a few things, I had been meaning to call about, so last week I called and told them about a Z61 that broke into pieces, a E2D tailcap that works only from time to time, and a clip that broke.
Today I got the mail and there was the tailcaps, and clip...no questions asked.

No hassles here!


----------



## Zulus (Dec 6, 2011)

With me the warranty department Surefire does not want to talk too. I've already writtenthree letters to uphold. I do not know what to do. I broke a flashlight button.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2011)

Zulus said:


> With me the warranty department Surefire does not want to talk too. I've already writtenthree letters to uphold. I do not know what to do. I broke a flashlight button.



Call them on the phone. Best way to get a response from SureFire.


----------



## Zulus (Dec 6, 2011)

I do not talk in English, I live in Ukraine and not in the U.S.. For me, a broken button is really a problem, I have no other flashlights, and even change the Surefire flashlight on the Chinese did not want to buy a button in Ukraine on my flashlight is not possible.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2011)

Zulus said:


> I do not talk in English, I live in Ukraine and not in the U.S.. For me, a broken button is really a problem, I have no other flashlights, and even change the Surefire flashlight on the Chinese did not want to buy a button in Ukraine on my flashlight is not possible.



Which SureFire flashlight do you have? I can call up SureFire for you here in America, and perhaps get them to help you out. I can make no promises, but I will try. PM me your full name and exact mailing address. I'll try to convince them to mail out a new tailcap to you. Or, if it's a problem for them to do that, I might be able to convince them to send a new tailcap to me, and then I can mail it out to you. Or, perhaps I can mail it out to my father who lives in Russia and he might be able to stop by and hand it to you. Let me know if this is something you'd like to try.


----------



## Zulus (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for your help, I have posted 2 messages in private.


----------



## davecroft (Dec 7, 2011)

:thumbsup: Monocrom! It's the small acts of human kindness that go a long way.


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 7, 2011)

davecroft said:


> :thumbsup: Monocrom! It's the small acts of human kindness that go a long way.



+10
Acts like these keeps me coming back to this site.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Zulus, I got your two PMs. Give me a couple of days to see what I can do. I'll PM you after that.


----------



## Zulus (Dec 8, 2011)

Last night I received an  email from  Surefire.  They asked for  my details to be sent.  I think that  nothing more  needs to be done,  justwait.  Thanks to everyone  who  helped me.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 8, 2011)

Zulus said:


> Last night received an email from Surefire. They asked for my details to be sent. I think that nothing more needs to be done, just wait. Thanks to everyone who helped me.



Good to hear that SureFire finally contacted you. They do stand by their warranty, but the company does have a reputation for being very slow to reply to emails. Especially to customers outside of America.

Please keep us updated, and if you end up having any more issues with SureFire; feel free to PM me again.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 9, 2011)

For those of us not in the US; if contacting your local dealer doesn't work then this e-mail at SF might be good: internationalrep2 @ surefire.com


----------



## Zulus (Dec 27, 2011)

Surefire, thank you, I got your package, and now my lights working again.


----------



## falconman (Dec 27, 2011)

davecroft said:


> :thumbsup: Monocrom! It's the small acts of human kindness that go a long way.



yep. it's good to know there's still people in the world who are willing to help other people.


----------



## Harry999 (Dec 27, 2011)

I had to rely on the Surefire Guarantee for the first time ever. Ironically it was not my flashlights but my Surefire EWP01 Pen - the Black version. The clip on one of them had snapped. I finally got a moment to email Surefire a few days ago and they replied today simply requesting some further contact details and then saying they would send a new clip out very shortly. They are also going to ship the clip to the UK.

For them to reply so quickly and at this time of the year especially impressed me. It confirms my decision to purchase three of the blue Surefire pens in a few days. They are a great company who do stand behind their products with exemplary customer service. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 27, 2011)

Zulus said:


> Thank you for yourhelp,I haveposted 2messagesin private.



Their international CS is kind of...staggered? But, they will help you out the best they can. Alot of times, addresses get messed up, or mis-written, same with numbers...but, they will help you if the ycan. Glad they came through for you, Zulus!


----------



## Roood (Mar 31, 2012)

Reviving thread: I emailed SureFire and had no luck. They replied a few times and suddenly stopped, they said they will send the parts I needed for my light, till now I have not received any emails from them. Can someone please tell me what is their International Customer Service email?


----------



## Helmut.G (Mar 31, 2012)

email is [email protected]

I contacted them for the first time via this email-address recently and was pleased to receive an answer in a few hours along with the promise to send me a free replacement part.


----------



## Roood (Apr 2, 2012)

Helmut.G said:


> email is [email protected]
> 
> I contacted them for the first time via this email-address recently and was pleased to receive an answer in a few hours along with the promise to send me a free replacement part.



I am not getting any replies. I'm going to send another email, this time I wont be so nice.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 2, 2012)

Have you considered the local time for SureFire and the fact they likely only work Monday to Friday 9 'til 5?

Have you already contacted your country's SureFire Distributor as they may have local means of helping resolve issues?


----------



## jh333233 (Apr 2, 2012)

Tailcap request is easy
Just ask them directly, telling your situation and perhaps with a photo to be more convincing


----------



## jh333233 (Apr 2, 2012)

Size15's said:


> Have you considered the local time for SureFire and the fact they likely only work Monday to Friday 9 'til 5?
> 
> Have you already contacted your country's SureFire Distributor as they may have local means of helping resolve issues?



Some local dealer may send the light back instead of doing other thing
My 3 warranties were done by asking them with email by myself
Clarify the situation and provide an address


----------



## jh333233 (Apr 2, 2012)

Roood said:


> Reviving thread: I emailed SureFire and had no luck. They replied a few times and suddenly stopped, they said they will send the parts I needed for my light, till now I have not received any emails from them. Can someone please tell me what is their International Customer Service email?



Once theyve told you they are sending you parts, they won't reply you, most case
It takes 2 weeks for parts to arrive from US to Asia


----------



## jalcon (Apr 2, 2012)

For what it's worth. I've always had great success with surefire warranty by email. However in my last experience, they responded to the first email, and will not respond since. It's been 2 weeks. Not sure what's going on over there. I've emailed a few times. I guess I'll give them a call today.


----------



## Roood (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. They replied already, this is not the first time I requested help from them. And usually I get replied right away from an International Rep, but this time its someone from their tech support. He said that they have like 400 emails right now and having a hard time replying to all of them.


----------



## 0dBm (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Post deleted.


----------



## 0dBm (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Post deleted.


----------



## coltchris (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

I e-mailed Surefire last week for the first time ever; I've had Surefires for more years than I care to remember! I had tailcap switches go bad on an old 6P & C2. Haven't heard from them at all; probably because I later read in their Warranty that bulbs, batteriies, and switches are normal wear items and not included!


----------



## jh333233 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*



coltchris said:


> I e-mailed Surefire last week for the first time ever; I've had Surefires for more years than I care to remember! I had tailcap switches go bad on an old 6P & C2. Haven't heard from them at all; probably because I later read in their Warranty that bulbs, batteriies, and switches are normal wear items and not included!



I did receive *two switches* from warranty services
Both E2e and C2


----------



## coltchris (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

Thanks for encouragement; but they never responded to e-mail. Maybe I should re-send?


----------



## FaithinGod (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: NO-hassle guarantee from Surefire is just a myth*

When I called Surefire and asked about their warranty saying that they don't warranty switches, I was told, by Tech Support, that the switches which they don't cover under their warranty are their "remote" switches, such as the ones for mounting flashlights on a rifle. The tech support person did say that the handheld flashlight switches were covered under their warranty.

FaithinGod


----------



## Viper715 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've had a number of tail switches replaced under warranty no questions asked. 

I think your problem is that you emailed them. Call them they answer the phone take your info and you'll have a TC in hand in about a week. They don't respond well to email but are super fast an helpful over the phone.


----------



## Let It Bleed (Apr 8, 2012)

I've only had two occasions to contact Surefire CS and I used email both times. Response was quick and issues resolved. 

But you can never assume that your email was received. I'd expect that, just like my email sometimes filters out legit email, a large company has to use filters also. They have no incentive to ignore customers. 

However, it does aggravate me that some entities will post email contact information, but invest little to no resources to actually respond. If you're not going to invest in making email useful, then don't post an email address in your contact information. But that's just my opinion.

Also, to be clear, I don't think Surefire has failed to support email communication. While my experience with their CS department is anecdotal, their reputation for excellent CS is well known. 

Additionally, with all the sales on discontinued items, maybe their volume has increased. Or maybe it's seasonal. Whatever the cause, it's not unusual for there to be fluctuations in CS volume.


----------

